# a little break from Brahms 1



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Zigeunerweisen Op.20　P.Sarasate, 
Played by Joo Young, Oh, Violinist*

At the age of 14, Joo Young Oh earned his first international recognition as a First Prize winner at the 1996 Young Concert Artists International Auditions in New York. Mr. Oh started playing the violin when he was five.

Oh has made numerous solo appearances with various orchestras worldwide, including the Los Angeles Philharmonic, Colorado Symphony, San Jose Symphony, St. Petersburg Philharmonic, Czech Philharmonic, Hungarian Chamber Orchestra, Prague Radio Symphony, Ukraine National Symphony, Salzburger Kammer-Philharmonie of Austria, Poland National Symphony, Tacoma Symphony, Massapequa Philharmonic, North Shore Symphony of NY, Aspen Music Festival Orchestra, LA Theater Orchestra, KBS Symphony and Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra.

Joo Young Oh has gone on to perform extensively in recitals throughout most of the major cities in the U.S. including Los Angeles, Chicago, Denver, Atlanta, Washington D.C, San Francisco and New York. He has also performed in cities around the world, including Berlin, Frankfurt, London, Prague, Sydney, Tokyo, Osaka, Vienna, Milan, Lyon, Vancouver, Lima, and Beijing. In 2003, Oh made his New York Debut recital at Carnegie Weill Hall.

He had performed at Carnegie Hall (Issac Stern Auditorium), the prestige Wigmore Hall in London, Lincoln Centers Alice Tully Hall, Walt Disney Hall, Dvorak Hall in Prague, Grand Hall in St. Petersburg, Music Center of Los Angeles, Tokyo Opera City Concert Hall in Japan and many others.

Oh has studied under the late Dorothy DeLay, as well as Hyo Kang, Stephen Clapp and Zakhar Bron. He is currently studying with Glenn Dicterow at the Juilliard School of Music in New York.

This is just fantastic!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hilary Hahn - Paganini Caprice 24 & Paganiniana*

More violin, here a young Hilary Hahn with a stunning performance of this piece.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johann Sebastien Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565 (arr. for violin solo by Bruce Fox-Lefriche)
Sergey Krylov, violin*

One of my favourite viokinists! Brilliant performance.


----------

